# الحكة الجلدية... إزعاج وإنذار!



## اني بل (29 أغسطس 2009)

يمتلك جسم الإنسان وسائل إنذار مبكرة، وأجهزة دفاعية تمنع الأذى عن الجسم في وقت مبكر أغلب الأحيان، إذا استمعنا وانتبهنا لعلامات الإنذار هذه. 
فمثلا يعبر الصداع عن حالة من حالات الجسم قد تكون ألما في مكان آخر، وقد تكون إرهاقا يشكو الجسم منه، كما قد تكون إنذاراً مبكراً لمرض أخطر.







وبما أن الجلد هو خط دفاع أول عن الجسم، فمن الطبيعي أن يقوم بإنذارنا إذا تأثر بعامل ما أو تأذى لأي سبب. ونلاحظ ذلك بوضوح برد فعلنا السريع بالابتعاد عند التعرض لمصدر حراري مثلا حيث يساعد رد الفعل ذلك في وقاية الجلد من أذى أكبر لو استمر تعرضنا لذلك المصدر. تنتج عند تعرض الجلد لأي أذى مواد كيماوية مثل مادة الهستامين والتي تكون هي ومواد أخرى مسؤولة عن ردود الفعل المذكورة، كما تسبب هذه المواد الحكة الجلدية أيضا، والتي تعتبر أيضاً من ردود فعل الجلد المسؤولة عن حمايته من تأثير المواد الضارة التي قد يتعرض لها الجلد باستمرار نتيجة لوجوده في محيط من هذه المواد. 
تتسبب الحكة نتيجة عوامل كثيرة يمكن تقسيمها إلى: 
1- عوامل داخلية: يتأثر الجلد سلباً أو إيجابا بحالة الجسم الصحية، لذا تظهر على الجلد أعراض مختلفة ومنها الحكة الجلدية عند وجود أمراض معينة. 
فقد تنتج الحكة عند وجود قصور في وظائف الغدة الدرقية، وفي بعض أمراض الدم، وقد يعكس وجود الحكة انهياراً في وظائف أعضاء أخرى كما يحدث في هبوط الكلى والكبد. أما في حالات أخرى فقد تكون الحكة مظهراً لأمراض أخطر كما في حالات سرطان الدم مثلاً. وقد تظهر الحكة كأحد أعراض الإدمان على المخدرات. 
2- عوامل خارجية: يشكل الجلد طبقة واقية لأعضاء الجسم الداخلية وهو إضافة لذلك يتحمل عبء مواجهة جميع العوامل الخارجية والتي تؤثر عليه سلباً في أغلب الأحوال؛ فالجلد يتعرض لعوامل الجو الطبيعية كالشمس وإلى العوامل التي صنعها الإنسان كملوثات الجو المختلفة، كما يتعرض الجلد إلى مواد يتعامل معها الإنسان يوميا كالصابون ومواد التنظيف عامة. 
ولا ننسى هنا عامل الجفاف الذي يعانيه الجلد بسبب الطقس والجو المحيط ونوعية ودرجة حرارة المياه المستخدمة للاستحمام. 
كما أن مجموعة كبيرة من الأمراض الجلدية قد تسبب الحكة الجلدية فالتحسس الجلدي والذي قد يسمى بالاكزيما والذي ينجم عن تعرض الجلد لمواد تسبب التحسس كالملابس والمواد المصنعة وبعض المواد الكيماوية والنباتات، قد تسبب الحكة مع ظهور أعراض هذه الأمراض من احمرار وفقاقيع صغيرة. 
هناك أمراض معدية ناتجة عن العدوى بطفيليات معينة تسبب الحكة الجلدية عند الإصابة بها كداء الجرب المعدي مثلاً. نعرف أن مقام تعداد كل الأمراض المسببة للحكة يطول، ومن المهم إذن التعرف على مسبب الحكة قبل اللجوء إلى المعالجة وهي مهمة يقوم بها الطبيب بفحص الجلد وأحيانا الأعضاء الباطنة أيضاً. كما قد يلجأ الطبيب لتأكيد أو نفي وجود مرض ما بالقيام بتحليل للدم أو فحص وظائف أعضاء بذاتها. تتم المعالجة بالتركيز على معالجة المرض المسبب إن وجد، ومن ثم التركيز على عوامل عامة تساهم في التقليل من الحكة أو إنهائها: 
1- تناول كمية كافية من السوائل خاصة خلال فصل الصيف. 
2- الاستحمام بماء أقرب إلى البرودة. 
3- ارتداء ملابس قطنية حيث تتسبب الملابس المصنوعة من الصوف أو الألياف الصناعية في تهيج الجلد والتسبب بالحكة. 
4- عدم استخدام منظفات الجلد المهيجة للجلد ويشمل ذلك الصابون ومستحضرات الاستحمام عامة. 
5- إضافة مادة مرطبة للجلد خلال أو بعد الاستحمام. 
6- عدم تعريض الجلد لتفاوت كبير في درجة الحرارة أو للجفاف نتيجة التدفئة أو أجهزة التكييف. 
7- استخدام أجهزة لترطيب الجو المحيط، وقد يفيد في مثل هذه الحالة استخدام (المكيف الصحراوي). 
8- استخدام عقاقير مناسبة مضادة للحكة والتي قد يصفها الطبيب. 
9- قد يصف الطبيب مستحضرات كورتيزونية للسيطرة على الحكة خاصة في فترة الليل. 
رغم إزعاج الحكة الجلدية لمن يعاني منها، فإنها بنظرنا وكما ذكرنا وسيلة يقوم الجلد من خلالها بالشكوى من مشكلة ما يتعرض لها. 
من واجب المريض عدم ترك الجلد يشكو لفترة طويلة، ومن واجب الطبيب الاستماع لهذه الشكوى وإيجاد مسببها ومن ثم وضع حل لها! 
http://www.life4-u.com/news/skin.html​


----------



## اني بل (29 أغسطس 2009)

قرأت تلك المقالة ووجدت أنه من الضروري في مثل تلك الأيام أن يتعرف الجميع عن الحكة الجلدية مسبباتها وعلاجها

المقال

للحكة الجلدية مسببات عديدة وقد تكون نتيجة لطفح جلدي او للصدفية او أي أكزيما وقد تكون مؤشراً لمرض داخلي مثل امراض الكبد او الفشل الكلوي. 
ويمكن أن تؤدي الحكة الجلدية الشديدة الى عدم النوم والقلق والاكتئاب،فأسبابها الرئيسة غير معروفة وهي على كل حال عملية معقدة كما أنها تشمل الأعصاب في الجلد بالاستجابة لكيماويات محددة مثل الهيستامين ثم تقوم بعد ذلك بتحليل هذه الإشارات في المخ. يمكن أن تكون الحكة علامة أمراض جلدية محددة أحيانا تكون دليلا على مرض باطني وفي بعض الحالات المرضية الأخرى حيث لا يوجد أي دليل لمرض جلدي أو باطني قد تكون الحكة ناتجة عن تحليل خاطئ للإحساس بالحكة ضمن الجهاز العصبي. فالرغبة في الحك أو الهرش قد تسبب الاحباط وعدم الراحة. 

العلامات والاعراض 

قد تحدث الحكة الجلدية في مناطق صغيرة مثل الذراع او الساق او قد تشمل الجسم بكامله ويمكن ان تحدث حكة الجلد بدون أي تغيرات ملحوظة في الجلد، او قد تصحب بما يلي : 

- احمرار 

- بثور او بقع وفقاعات جلدية. 

- جفاف وتشقق في الجلد. 

وقد تستمر الحكة لفترة طويلة وقد تصبح الحالة حرجة، وكلما حك المصاب او خدش جلده كلما زاد الشعور بالحكة وبالتالي فكسر هذه الحلقة يحتاج المصاب الى عزيمة قوية. 

هناك العديد من الأمراض الجلدية التي قد ترتبط الحكة المصاحبة لها بطفح جلدي يكون الدليل البين عليها مثل الشري جدري الماء والاكزيما بينما تتميز بعض الحالات الجلدية بوجود أعراض الحكة الجلدية بدون أي طفح جلدي واضح. مثل الجلد الجاف الذي يكون شائعا جداً لدى كبار السن ويمكن ان يسبب حكة (خاصة في فصل الشتاء) مع عدم ظهور طفح جلدي وغالباً ما يحدث جفاف الجلد. كنتيجة للعوامل البيئية مثل الطقس أو الاستخدام الطويل للمكيفات و للتدفئة المركزية وكذلك بسبب الاستحمام والغسيل الكثير. 

وهناك حالات أخرى يمكن ان تسبب حكة بالجلد مثل اضطراب الجلد والامراض الداخلية والحساسية او كرد فعل لبعض الادوية. 

الأسباب: 

ربما تكون مسببات الحكة أمراضا جلدية مثل: 

1-الامراض الجلدية: 

- أكزيما الجلد: 

التي تظهر بأشكال متعددة وتظهر نتيجة أسباب مختلفة وتؤثر على الجلد المصاب. 

- الصدفية : عند الاصابة بالصدفية فإن دورة حياة خلايا الجلد تتسارع مما يؤدي لبناء خلايا خشنة وميتة، وهذه الخلايا تكون حراشف فضية اللون سميكة مع وجود بقع حمراء جافة تكون مؤلمة أحياناً. 

- الفطريات 

وتظهر على البشرة بأشكال متعددة وفي مواقع مختلفة من الجلد. تسبب الحكة. 

- الشرى 

الشرى عبارة عن بثور حمراء اللون مرتفعة ومصحوبة بحكة ذات مقاسات مختلفة تظهر وتختفي على الجلد وقد تكون نتيجة تحسس من بعض الادوية أو الطعام. 

- القمل 

تؤدي الاصابة بالقمل في الجسم وفروة الرأس الى حكة شديدة وينتشر القمل بسهولة من خلال الاحتكاك المباشر للجسم . 

- الجرب 

يؤدي الى حكة شديدة في الجلد عند النوم، وهو مرض معد ينتشر بسهولة بسبب الاحتكاك المباشر. 

2-الامراض الداخلية: 

وتشمل امراض الكبد والفشل الكلوي والانيميا الناتجة عن نقص الحديد ومشكلات الغدة الدرقية والسرطان ويشمل سرطان الدم والاورام الليمفاوية وفي هذه الحالات فان الحكة تؤثر غالباً على الجسم بكامله وليس على مناطق محددة وقد يبدو الجلد طبيعياً باستثناء المناطق المخدوشة. 

3- ردود الفعل للحساسية والمهيجات 

يمكن للملابس الصوفية والمواد الكيميائية والصابون ان تهيج البشرة وتسبب الحكة وأحياناً ما تسبب هذه المواد ردود فعل كما في حالة مستحضرات التجميل وكذلك هناك أطعمة تسبب الحساسية وتسبب رد فعل مصحوبا بحكة على الجلد. 

4-الادوية 

يمكن أن تسبب بعض الادوية مثل المضادات الحيوية والادوية المضادة للفطريات او الادوية المسكنة للآلام حكة وطفحا جلديا منتشرا على نطاق واسع. 

5-الحمل 

تلاحظ بعض النساء حدوث حكة أثناء الحمل وخصوصاً في البطن والارداف والصدر والذراعين وأيضاً تزداد بعض الامراض الجلدية خلال الحمل مثل الحساسية التي تسبب حكة شديدة في الجلد 

متى تبحث عن الاستشارة الطبية 

ينصح بمراجعة الطبيب اذا كانت الحكة : 

1-مستمرة لأكثر من اسبوعين ولم تتحسن بالرغم من اتباع خطوات العناية الشخصية. 

2-ان كانت شديدة جداً وغير مريحة وتمنعك من النوم. 

3-لايمكن تفسيرها بسهولة وتؤثر على بدنك بالكامل 

4-مصحوبة بأعراض أخرى مثل التعب وفقدان الوزن وتغير في عدد مرات التبول او الحمى او احمرار الجلد. 

وسوف يقوم الطبيب بإجراء الفحص الطبي والسؤال عن التاريخ المرضي ويشمل ذلك متى بدأت الحكة وما هي العوامل التي تزيد الحكة او تقللها وكيف تعتني بجلدك. 

واجراء بعض التحاليل المخبرية مثل تحليل الدم وذلك إذا شك الطبيب في ان الحكة نتيجة لحالة طبية مثل امراض الكبد أو الانيميا أو اضطراب في الغدة الدرقية. 

المضاعفات الناتجة عن الحكة: 

قد تؤدي الحكة المزمنة الى التهاب جلدي عصبي ويسمى بالحزاز المزمن وتكون المنطقة المصابة سميكة وذات لون أغمق من الجلد المجاور 

ويمكن ان يؤدي استمرار الحكة لحدوث عدوى بكتيرية وحدوث ندبات دائمة او تغيرات في لون الجلد. 

العلاج 

من أهم مراحل علاج الحكة هو التعرف على المسبب لهذه الحكة ومن ثم يكون الوصول الى نوع العلاج المناسب: 

1-الادوية: وهذا يشمل مضادات للهيستامين عن طريق الفم وذلك لعلاج الحساسية او الشرى ويمكن ان يستخدم كريم يحتوي على الكورتيزون لعلاج الاكزيما 

2-الضمادات المبللة: ويتضمن هذا الاجراء وضع كريم طبي على المنطقة المصابة ثم تغطى هذه المناطق بمادة قطنية مرطبة تم غمسها في الماء او في أي محلول آخر وتساعد الرطوبة الموجودة في هذه الضمادة الجلد على امتصاص الكريم الطبي. 

3-علاج الامراض المسببة للحالة: إذا كان هناك مرض داخلي سواء ان كان مرض الكلى او نقص الحديد او مشكلة في الغدة الدرقية فان علاج هذا المرض سوف يخفف الحكة. 

- العلاج الضوئي: يتضمن العلاج الضوئي تعريض البشرة للاشعة الفوق بنفسجية بأطوال موجية مختلفة ويتم التعرض لعدة جلسات حتى تتم السيطرة التامة على الحكة. 

وبالرغم من استجابة عدة انواع من الحكة للعلاج الا ان الراحة من الحكة لن تكون فورية ومع ذلك فانه يوجد عدد من الكريمات والمراهم المصممة خصيصاً لعلاج الحكة وتشمل الاستخدام القصير لمخدر موضعي مثل الألدكوين او بنزوكين او المراهم واللوشن مثل الميثنول والكامفور والكلامين وبالرغم من ان هذه المنتجات المضادة للحكة قد تقلل الحكة في الحال الا ان علاج السبب المسؤول عن حكة يعد من الامور الهامة. 

5-العناية الشخصية: 

- للتقليل من الحكة ينصح بالتالي: 

- بوضع كريم او لوشن مضاد للحكة على المنطقة المصابة. مثل هيدروكيرتيزون بنسبة لا تقل عن 1يمكن ان يخفف الحكة بشكل مؤقت وكذلك مضاد الهيستامين في حالات الحكة الشديدة. 

- تجنب الحك بقدر الامكان وذلك بتغطية المكان المصاب بالحكة إذا كنت لاتستطيع منع نفسك من الحك وقص اظفارك وارتد قفازات في الليل. 

- ضع ضمادات باردة ومبللة حيث انها تحمي الجلد وتمنع الحكة. 

- ارتد ملابس قطنية ناعمة النسيج هذا سوف يساعد على تجنب التهيج. 

- اختيار صابون معتدل بدون الوان او رائحة، حيث لابد ان تتأكد من غسل الصابون عن جسمك بالكامل وبعد الاستحمام ضع مرطبا ليحمي جلدك. 

- خذ حماماً بارداً مريحاً، اخلط ماء الحمام ببيكربونات الصودا او دقيق الشوفان حيث يساعد على تخفيف الحكة . 

- استخدم منظفا معتدلا بدون رائحة عند غسل الملابس والمناشف وفرش السرير. وشطف الملابس عدة مرات للتخلص من المواد الكيميائية . 

- تجنب المواد التي تهيج الجلد او التي تسبب رد فعل للحساسية. التي تشمل المجوهرات والعطور ومنتجات التنظيف و مستحضرات التجميل والنيكل.​


----------



## اني بل (29 أغسطس 2009)

حكة الفرج (الحكة الفرجية)

أهم الاسباب التي تؤدي إلى الحكة الفرجية:



1-السبب الأول:مرض السلاق:

وهوأحد الأمراض الجلدية ومن أهم عوارض هذا المرض الحكة والألم خاصة في الأسبوع الذي يسبق الدورة الشهرية وهو غالبآ لا يسبب أي رائحة كريهة للإفرازات المهبلية لكنها تبدو سميكة بيضاء مثل جبنة الحلوم.



أسباب مرض السلاق:

قبل أن نعرف الاسباب يجب علينا فهم حقيقة علمية وهي أن هناك أنواع من البكتيريا المفيدة تعيش في المهبل ، لكن إذا إصبح هناك أي خلل في نموها وتكاثرها فإنها ستسبب إلتهابات عديدة

وكل نوع من أنواع البكتيريا إذا زاد تكاثره فإنه يسبب مرضآ معينآ
فمثلآ بكتيريا (الكانديدآ) المفيدة تسبب مرض السلاق إذا إصبح هناك أي خلل في نموها وتكاثرها.


العوامل التي تؤدي إلى الخلل في نمو بكتيريا الكانديدا:

· أثناء الحمل ( أنت عرضة لخلل في نمو هذا النوع من البكتيريا).
· تناول المضادات الحيوية يقضي على البكتيريا النافعة مما يؤدي إلى خلل في نموها.
· الإصابة بالسكري.
· إرتداء الملابس الضيقة المصنوعة من النايلون فهنا يجب لبس الملابس القطنية الواسعة.
· إذا كان الفرج متقيحآ أو متقرحآ لأي سبب كان.
· في حالة الإصابة بأي مرض( أيضآ أنت هنا عرضة لخلل في نمو هذا النوع من البكتيريا).
· في حالة تناول أي أدوية تحوي على مواد تخفض من مقاومة السموم مثل الستيروئيدات.

الخلاصة: نقص أو زيادة تكائر هذا النوع من البكتيريا( الكانديدا) سيسبب مرض السلاق

العلاج: سهل جدآ وهو عبارة عن كريم مضاد للسلاق وستزول الحكة خلال يومين فقط.



2-السبب الثاني: مرض الصدفية:

التعريف: أحد الأمراض الجلدية الغير معدية وهو يسبب خلل في عملية تكاثر الجلد وفقدان السيطرة على التقشير الطبيعي مما يؤدي إلى تشكل بقع صدفية وحكة شديدة في منطقة الأعضاء التناسلية ويصاحب هذه الحالة إحمرار وتشقق جلدي أملس ومؤلم يمتد أحيانأ إلى ما حول فتحى الشرج وما بين الأرداف وأحيانآ تمتد إلى جلدة الرأس والركبيتن والمرفقين.

السبب: هذا المرض سببه غير معروف حتى الان بالتحديد

العلاج: علاجه عرضي وليس جذري بمعنى أنه يتم السيطرة على مظاهر المرض من التقشر والإحمرارلفترة محدودة لذلك على المريض هنا التحلي بالصبر لأنه سيساعد في المعالجة التي لن تقل عن شهرين.


3-السبب الثالث: مرض التصلب الحزازي:

التعريف:وهو مرض جلدي يسبب الحكة الشديدة التي لا يمكن النوم معها 

السبب:أسباب المرض غير معروفة حتى الان بالتحديد

ويظهر بشكل أكبر عند النساء اللواتي إقتربن من سن اليأس وعند الفتيات اللواتي لم يبلغن.

هذا المرض إذا لم يعالج سيبب ضيقآ في فتحة الفرج مما يسبب الام أثناء الجماع.

وعلاج هذا المرض سهل بإعطاء كريم ستيروئيديآ مناسبآ.


4-السبب الرابع: الحساسية والتحسس إتحاه مادة معينة:

وتسبب هذه الحالة حكة وإحمرارآ نتيجة تحسس جلد الفرج لملامسة مايلي:

· الصابون المعطر( وهنا يجب الإستعاضة عنه بصابون أطفال أو صابون طبي).
· جل الحمام.
· الشامبوا.
· المطهرات.
· المنظفات.
· منظفات الغسيل التي تحوي مطريات للأقشمة فهناك أنواع تستخدم للجلد الحساس لغسيل ملابسك الداخلية.
· مزيلات العرق.
فيجب تجنب ملامسة هذه المواد للفرج.

العلاج: هنا سهل ورخيص وهو بوضع كمية من ملح الطعام( بقدر ملء كفين) في مغطس مملوء بالماءالفاتر.


5- السبب الخامس:الإضطرابات النفسية

فالقلق والتوتر والتفكير الزائد ...إلخ. فهذا كله يؤدي إلى الحكة في الفرج.

6-السبب السادس:عدم المحافظة على نظافتها
مما يؤدي إلى تجمع الإفرازات المختلفة والعرق فيساعد ذلك على نمو الجراثيم والفطريات المختلفة

طرق الوقاية:
دهن جدار المهبل بكمية قليلة من اللبن الزبادي بين الفترة والأخرى فاللبن الزبادي يقتل البكتيريا الضارة.
بعد الإنتهاء من التبول قومي بتنظيف المهبل من الأمام إلى الخلف منعآ لإنتشار البكتيريا.
عند الخلود للنوم أو أثناء جلوسك في البيت يفضل بين الفترة والأخرى عدم إرتداء سراويل داخلية لتوفير تهوية جيدة للمهبل وعدم تكون الرطوبة وبالتالي تمنع نمو البكتيريا.
عمل غسول مهبلي بين الفترة والأخرى بإستخدام ضمادة طبية مبللة بالماء مع قطرات قليلة من المطهرات الخاصة.
طريقة الغسول: تحضري كوب من الماء وقطرتين يود وتبللي الشاش ثم تمسحي على المهبل
مع ملاحظة عدم تكرارها أكثر من مرة كل إسبوع لأن المهبل يفرز إفرازات مهبلية تعمل كتنظيف ذاتي له. 

7-أسباب أخرى متفرقة:
الإصابة بمرض السيلان.
التهابات فطرية عنقودية.
إلتهابات مهبلية بكتيرية.
مرض الترايكومونس.
مرض الجرب أو قمل العانة : وينتقل عن طريق الاتصال مع المصابين أو باستعمال أدواتهم الملوثة.
عدم شرب كميات كافية من السوائل يومياً فيصبح البول مركزآ مما يؤدي إلى تحسس في المسالك البولية والمنطقة التناسلية


http://www.6abib.com/a-414.htm


----------



## اني بل (29 أغسطس 2009)

التعرف على الخلايا المسؤولة عن الحكة الجلدية 






اكتشف باحثون خلايا عصبية مسؤولة تحديدا عن الحكة الجلدية وهو اكتشاف قد يؤدي إلى إتاحة علاج أفضل للأمراض الجلدية. وأظهرت تجارب أجريت على الفئران أن لديها خلايا عصبية توصل فقط الإحساس بالميل الى الحكة وهو ما يتناقض مع الاعتقاد الشائع بأن الحكة والألم مرتبطان بشكل وثيق. 
وكتب باحثون من كلية الطب بجامعة واشنطن في سانت لويس ومستشفى جامعة بكين الثالث في بكين في دورية "ساينس" قائلين، إنهم أوجدوا فئرانا خالية من الحكة الجلدية عن طريق قتل خلاياها العصبية الخاصة بالحكة.
وقال تشو فينج شين من جامعة واشنطن في بيان "هذه النتيجة لها اثار علاجية مهمة جدا، أظهرنا أن تلك الخلايا العصبية الخاصة مهمة للشعور بالميل للحكة لكن ليس للألم وهو ما يعني أن تلك الخلايا ربما تتضمن عدة مستقبلات للحكة تحديدا أو جسيمات تعطي إشارات يمكن استكشافها أو التعرف عليها كأهداف من أجل للعلاج مستقبلا أو التعامل مع الحكة الجلدية المزمنة". والإكزيما الجلديا والصدفية وأنواع الحساسية والعدوى وغيرها من الحالات يمكن أن تسبب حكة جلدية دائمة والعلاجات المختلفة غالبا ما تكون فعالة جزئيا فقط.
وفي 2007 تعرف الباحثون على اول جين للحكة اطلق عليه "مستقبل الببتيد المطلق للجاسترين" او (جي ار بي ار). وكان نشطا في الحبل الشوكي. وقال شين "لكن التعرف على مستقبلات الحكة في الخلايا العصبية للحبل الشوكي لا يعني أن هذه الخلايا العصبية هي خاصة بالحكة حيث نها يمكن أن تضم ايضا جينات متصلة بالألم". ولذلك دمر الباحثون الخلايا العصبية التي تضم مستقبلات الببتيد المطلقة للجاسترين (جي ار بي ار) باستخدام مادة سامة تتصل بتلك المستقبلات وحقنوها في الحبل الشوكي للفئران. وعندما عرضت الفئران لأشياء تسبب الحكة لم تحك جلدها. لكنها شعرت بالألم. وأضاف شين "هذه نتيجة مدهشة وغير متوقعة لانها توضح ان هناك مسارا للخلايا العصبية الخاصة بالالم في الحبل الشوكي، أوضحنا أن هذه الخلايا العصبية (جي ار بي ار) مهمة للشعور بالحكة وليس للألم لكننا في الحقيقة لا نعلم الكثير عنها"

 المصدر:

http://news-all.com/sys.php?name=sanc&file=topic&sid=41839​


----------



## *koki* (29 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات مهمه فعلا


----------



## kalimooo (29 أغسطس 2009)

يعني بعد هذا العرض الضخم 

لا استطيع لا ان اقتبس اي قسم

كلها بغاية الاهمية  مجهود رائع

لموضوع ارجو ان يفيد طالبيه 

كل الشكر الك جو


----------



## +Coptic+ (29 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا و مجهود رائع منك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------

